# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Tiles or Cabinets first?

## snowyh65

We are in a hurry to get our trough cabinet in before our plumber goes into hospital. What are the pros and cons of installing the cabinetry directly onto the slab and tiling later?
Using Flatpax cupboards from Bunnings, if that makes any difference.

----------


## juan

Had this discussion with Complete Kitchens in Adelaide just today.  They recommend ideally to finish all tiling to the walls before installing cabinets.
Reasons they quoted were :  Less likelihood of gaps appearing at front of kicker where tiles finish,  better down the track if you decide to change any cabinet layout, avoids need for return visit ($200) to fit kickers and you know it is clean under cabinets.
Cons as I see it is you pay for an amount of tiling that is never to see light of day AND it delays installation of the cabinets if you are in a hurry and have problem with tiler.

----------


## Gaza

tile first but dont go all the way back just under kickers

----------


## Bozwell634

I am currently doing up my kitchen and I tiled the whole kitchen prior to putting in any cupboards and i am very happy with the finished product just makes it look a flashier finish.

----------

